# New Shredded Evidence



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Someone emailed me today they saw a new Cape Horn 31 with red top and red stripe on the Fred Hartman bridge heading west. That is the new Shredded Evidence heading to Ron Hoover in Galveston.

Pics coming soon!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats............


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Congrats!!!! That's a great boat!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*It's A Great Day*

What a Cool feeling. Now you have to go there and smell that New fiberglass Smell tomorrow. Congrats on your new rig..Salty Dreams to ya..


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

She is here.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Legs on the T-Top


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Ready to roll


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

That's hot! Congrats!!


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Great looking boat! Looks like good weather tomorrow. Show us pictures of her bloody Monday. What kind of power?


----------



## Dfennen29 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mmmmm, boat ****! Love the rod holders everywhere!


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

That's sweet Greg!!! 
Them legs produced 17 rod-holders alone. (How many on the gunnels and transom?)


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I tried counting the rod holders but lost count at 29.

Yamaha 300s power. Unfortunately due to work schedule and commitments I won't pick her up until April.

Ron Hoover guys have been awesome too. Highly recommend those guys.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

WoW!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks great Greg. Congrats man!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WOW*



Shredded Evidence said:


> I tried counting the rod holders but lost count at 29.
> 
> Yamaha 300s power. Unfortunately due to work schedule and commitments I won't pick her up until April.
> 
> Ron Hoover guys have been awesome too. Highly recommend those guys.


As I would say to my best friends....BRAGGER...CONGRATS ON THAT BAD AZZZZ New Sled..


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I have this identical boat, took delivery last June, if you think you love it now, what until you run a few a trips in snotty weather, nothing, I mean nothing rides likes the 31 Cape Horn.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow! She looks awesome!!!!!!! I'm so proud for you!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dood!


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

wow!!!! nice boat


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

Sweet boat man!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool! Fish killing machine!


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats! Very nice. See you out there.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

Very nice looking new ride Greg.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

awesome rig


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

very nice, big congrats


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Beautiful ride Greg, congrats :brew:


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

This is really a fisherman magnet!


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Greg! She is beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

They did a awesome job...I bet you can't wait to get her out! Looks great


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Unfortunately due to work schedule and commitments I won't pick her up until April.


 You know, We could go pick her up and opt test her for you...LOL :brew2:


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

My Little Big boat said:


> You know, We could go pick her up and opt test her for you...LOL :brew2:


I have had offers for that and my stipulation is that you fill up the boat before and after. I am not looking forward to that first fill up!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

She's got legs .....


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Gonna be fun


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Great looking ride 
Cannot wait to see it first hand


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice boat Greg - where are you going to keep it?


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I think that is the worst part of owning a boat... Filling it up!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

You may be able to get a deal with a company to put their name brand on the boat and get free fill-up each week!


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Congrats! That's a beautiful boat!


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats...very sweet ride!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Thnx for that, now every Sunday when I go down for El Sombrero for breakfast I will really have to pay attention to the road! 
Congrats on the new sled, been a lil while coming!


----------



## GueroII (Feb 24, 2014)

I was at Ron Hoover today and saw your boat nice


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

She is slick Greg, congrats


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*gallons?*



Shredded Evidence said:


> I have had offers for that and my stipulation is that you fill up the boat before and after. I am not looking forward to that first fill up!


How many gallons does she hold Greg??


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Mikeyhunts said:


> How many gallons does she hold Greg??


273 according to builder.


----------



## KATILLAC (Jul 27, 2005)

That's awesome! Very nice!!


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Shredded Evidence said:


> 273 according to builder.


I will help......can't wait for April!!!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Miles2Fish said:


> I will help......can't wait for April!!!!!


Ill take the 73!!! lol


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

the more I see the CH-31's the more I like em'........nice


----------



## spinalizer (Oct 1, 2013)

cool the beans when we going nice rig lets go!!!!


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Great looking boat!! Let me know if you need help gettin' it dirty.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome looking ride! Congrats...

T-BONE


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Those upgraded LED spreader lights? If so what kind are they? They look great!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Anthony C said:


> Those upgraded LED spreader lights? If so what kind are they? They look great!


Those are standard. I will find out what kind they are. I did upgrade to under-gunnel LED lights but those on the T-Top are standard.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

TH Marine Super Spreader Flood 5 LED. Google that and it will come up. They are certainly pretty bright and are powder coated aluminum so they should be durable and last a while.


----------



## reeltime2luke (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks great...hope to see you soon on the pond!


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks I like those LED spreader lights I'm going to look for them. I just closed on an 08' 31T today will be heading to Corpus Christi Friday to pick her up.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

:texasflag


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice ride. congrats.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

*Shredded Evidence*

Greg, are you going to name it SE II or just SE? Same graphics?


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Just SE. Same graphics. All boats of mine are always shredded evidence since the Enron collapse.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

A few additional pictures. I am picking her up when I get back in the US in a few weeks.

Ron Hoover has made everything very smooth and these guys are really great to work with.

I am drooling over these pics like a ******* drooling over a new double-wide!

Electronics are next.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Greg, she is beautiful!!! What other electronics are you going to put on her? I see one Garmin unit.

I don't see outriggers, are you going to put those on, or just use those side holders?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

GB, I can't wait to get out there with you! She looks fast just sitting still.....time to make the deck red too!!!!!

Mikey, No outriggers, 2nd Garmin unit, VHF, Radio, etc to be installed.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Autopilot, radar, xm weather, stereo, vhf and Garmin 6212. It came with 7212 and 1kW ducer. 

Outriggers??? PFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTT ain't nobody got time for dat!


----------



## Lumo (Mar 14, 2011)

NICE!!!


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

She is a dandy!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That's a really nice looking boat!

Congratulations!

TH


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Autopilot, radar, xm weather, stereo, vhf and Garmin 6212. It came with 7212 and 1kW ducer.
> 
> Outriggers??? PFFFFFFFFTTTTTTTTT ain't nobody got time for dat!


GB, We catch marlin without outriggers!


----------

